# Swampland Gathering Head Count



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd just like to get a general idea of everyone that's coming to the gathering. Yourself and if you're bringing a spouse or guest.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

My wife and I will be there


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

RSVP for 1


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Wife and I..


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I will be there. (1)


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

quick question, lance,
Bill Batson posted to let him know if we wanted him to bring anything. I am needing a blank from Batson, and possibly a few other things. 

Should we just let you know and you will handle it? 

By what day should we have our order in? 

Thanks,
jim


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Jim get that order out to me by tomorrow. I'll be making an order then. It takes four days to reach me after they ship it out.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

OK, sent you email. Jim J


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Lance - I will be there Saturday - I'll drop off the goodies Friday night on my way down


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Saturday and Sunday. Will be solo.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll be there and wondering if anyone is going to do any Jazzfest-ing Friday or Saturday nights?


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

I'll be there Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'll be there, solo.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

x2 for Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

Lance is compiling a nice list of topics, and looking for more feedback on what you're interested in???? I've been asked to cover teh following:
* Decorative Wraps - How to do a basic shaded chevron using a shade pack. 
* Wrapping up a 3D Chevron - setting it up, spacing, colors, finishing
* Basic EVA grip inlays
* Random Abstract EVA Inlays
* Chevron grip inlays

In addition, there are several Manufacturers that will be in attendance. The Batson crew, Ben from Amtak, Donnie from Fuji, Bob Rodgeeks has sent some stuff as well. 

Definitely a GIANT weekend - if you're on the fence then get the eff over it and make plans to be there


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Besides Billy's topics above we'll have demos on high speed finishing, marbling, doing trim bands and thread inlays and a couple of different versions of Tiger Wraps including a new version developed by Harold Durham with the Rodbuilders Guild. Harold will be here showing everyone how it's done.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

This looks great. Lance, are we going to have at least a "loose" time schedule for various demonstrations throughout the weekend?


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes we will Jim. Different demos can pop up at any time. Also, I should have your blank you ordered in by Thursday.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm ready. Driving up Friday. Looking forward to meeting some of you 2cool Texican rodbuilders!

Any chance to get some getting started tips on making acrylic grips?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

MikeK they will be doing a lathe demonstration I think turning acrylic. I just started turning it myself and have had decent results. I am slow but it comes out pretty good.


----------



## ducktrickster (Mar 9, 2012)

I would love to come down. I have so much to learn. Will there be an opportunity to pick up some supplies while there?


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes most everything will be on sale. New blanks by Batson, their Immortal and Eternity series, MHX blanks, new blanks just came in from Cousins Tackle who just merged with Castaway out of Montgomery TX. And some painted RodGeek blanks.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

Who else is on the road headed over? 

lol, who is not on teh road and is gonna be pisssed on Monday when they see what a great weekend they missed out on?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Ill be on the road tomorrow morning.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Plan to drive to Alexandria after work today, and the rest of the way early tomorrow.


----------

